# FOUR cops hid and did nothing, Florida shooting.



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Just heard on the news that not one but three cops hid and did nothing. The school officer POS hid and 3 more responding deputies hid behind their cars. While the shooting was going on. NOT DOING A THING.. UN FRICKEN BELIEVABLE:vs_OMG:.

Now all these libs want to take or ban guns. My god how many times does law enforcement get a pass. Arm the fricken teachers they at least may care about the kids. Maybe they will at least respond while being shot at?? What good does it do to call a cop??

https://nypost.com/2018/02/23/four-sheriffs-deputies-hid-during-florida-school-shooting/

https://www.usatoday.com/story/news...investigation-response-report-says/370253002/


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Dereliction of duty is punishable by?


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Chipper said:


> Just heard on the news that not one but three cops hid and did nothing. The school officer POS hid and 3 more responding deputies hid behind their cars. While the shooting was going on. NOT DOING A THING.. UN FRICKEN BELIEVABLE:vs_OMG:.
> 
> Now all these libs want to take or ban guns. My god how many times does law enforcement get a pass. Arm the fricken teachers they at least may care about the kids. Maybe they will at least respond while being shot at?? What good does it do to call a cop??
> 
> ...


What do you expect? Their boss, Sheriff Israel, was a big Hidebeast supporter 2016 election.. May have been a do not engage policy in effect?

https://www.teaparty.org/stunning-photo-shows-real-reason-broward-sheriff-wants-take-americans-guns-293251/


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

rstanek said:


> Dereliction of duty is punishable by?


It may well be the anti gun hildabitch loving high sheriff had issue general orders to stand down in an active shooter event.

This would help the demonrats with their anti gun blather.

He is a know anti gunner, a budding Nero.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Sad that this is what these officers did. Next will be the military as it is apparently being stocked with too many shrinking violets. In my community we were stunned to see a jury find someone who shot a cop that came to stop him from beating his girl friend get off. We have some really goofy stuff in society and not for the better.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Totally unbelievable.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Is it cowardice? Or could it actually be a conspiracy of the left to push more and more people to call for the abolishment of the 2nd Amendment


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

It is becoming more and more apparent that the Broward County Sheriff's Dept is nothing but an arm of the liberal left and in this case their agenda is further gun control.

It is not about the CHILDREN. It never was, not is and never will be.

It is about control and money. And the government schools own our children with our hard earned money and they want our guns.

Molon Labe...


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

IMHO they are just as guilty as the shooter. By allowing it to continue after they arrived. How many died needlessly because of their lack of action??

Death penalty should be on the table. Fired and banned from even being anything more then a dog catcher again. Even better any position with a badge. No retirement of any kind for sure. Don't reward cowardice.

Judge Jeanine sums it up nicely.


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

Kind of puts a damper on the "you don't need guns because the cops will protect you" talking point the Dems spew everyday. Doesn't it?


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

From Newsmax today;

Former New York City Police Commissioner Bernard Kerik said it was "outrageous" if reports were confirmed that four Broward County sheriff's deputies failed to enter the Parkland, Florida, high school during a February 14 shooting that claimed 17 lives.

"It's outrageous. I've never heard anything like this before," Kerik told Newsmax on Saturday.

"If these reports are true, these deputies are constitutionally bound to engage the shooter to protect the students," Kerik added.

He said the deputies should be investigated by the Florida attorney general's office, not by an interagency probe of the Broward County Sheriff's Department. If they neglected their duty, he maintained they should be charged with "criminally negligent homicide."


Kerik, who was New York's police commissioner when the 9/11 terrorist attacks took place in 2001, said it was the nature and duty of law enforcement officers to "run into the buildings" during violent incidents.

Earlier on Saturday, Kerik called for Broward County Sheriff Scott Israel to "step down" following reports that four of his deputies failed to enter the Marjory Stoneman High School during the shooting.

"Yesterday after hearing that the resource officer failed to respond, I said that it couldn't get any worse, and now this. At this point, the Sheriff of Broward County should not be investigating this event - the Florida Attorney General should take over. The Sheriff should step down!" Kerik, who is now CEO of The Kerik Group, LLC, posted on his Facebook page Saturday.

"This department needs new leadership and obviously training. There are 17 people dead because of catastrophic failures by the local, state and federal government, but the cowardice by sworn law enforcement personnel is unfathomable," Kerik's post continued.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I can see one cop not entering out of fear but 4? Something smells to high heaven and it starts with Sheriff Scott Israel and the Broward County sheriff's Dept. This whole thing is FUBAR.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

The mentally ill libtards are starting to eat each other...but still not blaming the murderer...

Broward County Sheriff: I Provided 'Amazing Leadership' to Department


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Have I ever told you guys that this sheriff is a Putz?


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Let em eat each other. Besides the shooter himself, who should already have a 45 slug parked in his brain, Sheriff Scott Israel should be at the top of the very long list of idiots who should be held accountable for missing, or plain ignoring, the numerous and alarming red flags. There is more then enough incompetence, complacency, and blame to go around. At the end of the day however, they will blame the gun. There is an agenda after all.


----------



## ilmostrog (Nov 10, 2016)

Politically motivated filth like Israel make me sick to my stomach. What do you want to bet his entire department was run like the Obama whitehouse. Vindictive politicians pursuing their ideological goals at the expense of everything else. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

Chipper said:


> a dog catcher


No. I like dogs better than that.

This is unbelievable!


----------



## Michael_Js (Dec 4, 2013)

Well, I've read that they planned an active shooter drill that day - it was well known. So, someone said they told them to stand down since it was a drill.

that I believe...not sure of course - do a search...

Peace,
Michael J.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

dsdmmat said:


> Kind of puts a damper on the "you don't need guns because the cops will protect you" talking point the Dems spew everyday. Doesn't it?


Sadly, it puts a damper on our "armed security for our kids" argument too.
If one officer on scene, and three others arriving first, didn't engage the shooter, who's to say it's a valid plan of protection at all?

Remember, the situation can be twisted to support or oppose anything, provided you apply the right filter to the discussion.
They will use this as a reason to claim that no gun, even in the hands of an officer, could have prevented this from happening, and still push for more restrictions on private citizens.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Michael_Js said:


> Well, I've read that they planned an active shooter drill that day - it was well known. So, someone said they told them to stand down since it was a drill.
> 
> that I believe...not sure of course - do a search...
> 
> ...


The students reported going through a fire drill earlier in the day.
I have a feeling that the fire drill has been "telephone gamed" into "active shooter drill" by a few people wanting to ramp up the drama a notch.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Those aren't cops. They are left wing political operatives.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Some MORE things to know about Coward County Sheriff Israel and his deputies.

https://www.frontpagemag.com/fpm/259634/sheriff-israel-embraces-deputy-hamas-joe-kaufman#.WpNEYsfQzAU.facebook


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

The Mentor of Coward County


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

SOCOM42 said:


> From Newsmax today;
> 
> Former New York City Police Commissioner Bernard Kerik said it was "outrageous" if reports were confirmed that four Broward County sheriff's deputies failed to enter the Parkland, Florida, high school during a February 14 shooting that claimed 17 lives.
> 
> ...


The deputies should be charged and tried, and if found guilty of dereliction or worse, they should go to prison.


----------



## Joe (Nov 1, 2016)

dsdmmat said:


> Kind of puts a damper on the "you don't need guns because the cops will protect you" talking point the Dems spew everyday. Doesn't it?


Amen Bro


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

MisterMills357 said:


> The deputies should be charged and tried, and if found guilty of dereliction or worse, they should go to prison.


Public hanging.


----------

